# Setting up a reptile shop questions & help please



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey everyone 

I'm enquiring on behalf of a friend and I know there are a fair few reptile shop owners on here.

Basically Im looking for answers to the following:


How much floor space would you need to set up a reptile shop? To include quarantine space, kitchen, office etc.
I know what the monthly running costs would be and the likely deposit to put down on a building, but how much does it cost to actually fit a shop and get it up and running?
What suppliers do you use to get stock in wholesale?
What type of building is best? A retail unit or a small warehouse type building?
Any other information would be great.

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump


----------



## HarlowExotics (Apr 4, 2010)

hi, as a side note don't forget your pet shop licence, about £115 from the local council depending where you are.

As far as fitting costs, space etc, it really depends on what exactly you are looking to achieve and what sort of equipment and livestock you will actually be keeping in the place.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

our shop is only 400 square foot, but has 60 vivs and the biggest range of dry goods in our area. we do have outside space for storage.

£15k as a minimum will be needed


daniel


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Always starts as "a friend of mine". 

Every shop is different, some people look for right shop in right area at right price, some look for bigger shop a little further away from people that is cheaper and can hold more. 

For a smallish shop your looking at 15k to 20k bigger shops 30k skywards. 

If he thinks he is going into it and going to make £100 000 a year, think again. Its a lot of hard work, and alot of things to know, i am still learning new things everyday, as is everyone who owns a shop, breeds, or keeps. 

As for the contacts, alot of people work hard for years trying to get the right contacts in the reptile trade. So not sure your going to get any information about them.

Thanks.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

lukendaniel said:


> our shop is only 400 square foot, but has 60 vivs and the biggest range of dry goods in our area. we do have outside space for storage.
> 
> £15k as a minimum will be needed
> 
> ...



And what a great shop you have as iv been in a few times now..!! and it's cramed to the roof with viv's and stock and well worth a visit....By the way the rat is working his balls off :lol2:.......Brian



Reptacular Ltd said:


> Always starts as "a friend of mine".
> 
> Every shop is different, some people look for right shop in right area at right price, some look for bigger shop a little further away from people that is cheaper and can hold more.
> 
> ...


Also been in here a few times how's the car dave :lol2: This is one more great shop worth a look also loads of vivs and reptiles.......

Surprised no more people have added there comment things like working stupid stupid hours and doing great deals and also having to bite the bullet for the right animal because you need it for a breeding project for next year. pay days arn't great for the hours in the shop and at home that you will be putting in you have to do it for the love of the animal and to try and push the reptile trade forward at all times...( I do still go into reptile shops all the time and have a look and I do think what a great place and honestly not offten think shit hole But yes I do know of one or two and then I am very carefull what I say......tact.....

But if you are deff thinking of this id look at things like how close is the nearest pet shop (they do sell reptiles you know so do garden centres ) floor space is something that needs to be looked at as the ideal thing is vivs/ shelving along the outside wall and an island along the middle so workout the width of your outside vivs/shelves and space for pram's and people to walk and the width of your island and there you have the width of your shop the length is up to you but dont forget live food area freezer area and a counter then a private area for you and staff and a breeding area...like dave said contacts are something you have to work at I do know some good ones but not saying as I dont know where you are and you could be standing on peoples feet that I know so pm me your location ie town where you want your shop and ill get back to you.......

Iv just been looking in your past posts your first lizard was after 23/11/09 so for your sake and reptile's and your bank ballance I do hope it is for a friend and not you........Brian


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

indie85 said:


> How much floor space would you need to set up a reptile shop? To include quarantine space, kitchen, office etc.


I know a reptile shop that ran for two years for less than 100 square foot of space including storage and the kitchen (a sink, a shelf with a kettle on) and the bathroom (enough space to turn around!). I also know shops with thousands of square footage that still say they'd like to expand. Your budget and your business plan with projected customer base and profits will dictate how big you can afford to go. Bigger is not always better if bigger means significantly larger overheads and end up with wasted space. An office and a full kitchen for example are not going to increase your profits, they may make your staff happier, but you can fit a desk with a computer into a much smaller space and have a very basic kitchen area in your storage area.



> I know what the monthly running costs would be and the likely deposit to put down on a building, but how much does it cost to actually fit a shop and get it up and running?


As above, it varies. I've known someone start it up with £2k and I know someone who spent £50k. Generally people say somewhere between £10,000 and £20,000 will stock a medium sized shop. It will vary massively depending on the size and how much livestock you intend to stock. A 1000 sq foot shop with 10 tanks in it is going to be much cheaper to set up than a 400 sq foot with 50 vivs in it as each viv will need heating, lighting, stats, decor, and so on. If you're selling 90% dry goods then getting in some shelving isn't that expensive.



> What suppliers do you use to get stock in wholesale?


Most shops are not going to just send you their supplier lists without knowing you, at the end of the day if you have researched it well you should not need to ask this question. All of the wholesalers can be found with google, phone calls and trade magazines.



> What type of building is best? A retail unit or a small warehouse type building?


Again there's simply no right or wrong answer to this, there are pros and cons. Warehouse = cheaper, more space generally, but usually not on main public transport routes, often a bit out of the way of residential areas, can be colder and have less insulation (high ceilings) and thus have higher heating bills. Retail = more expensive but often in an area of convenience and are usually designed with the essentials such as heating, bathroom & kitchen area but downsides, may have problems with parking depending on location and will have higher rent per sq ft.

Opening a shop is so subjective you just have to figure out exactly what you want first of all and then find the best way to get it and run it. You need to have some idea in your head of the size and layout and location and of course know your budget, other people can't answer this for you so sorry if this hasn't been that helpful but it's hard because there are simply no right / wrong answers to starting up a business.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Athravan .Iv not been into your shop but I have been into the one just down the road from you CRC...:no1:...... But besure if im in that area again and I have time i will be calling in to see it..Brian.......:2thumb:


----------



## Death by Diamonds (May 16, 2010)

to be honest, no one is going to reveal wholesale details on a reptile forum for your 'friend'..its the key to their profit if you think about it.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

just do a quick serch in google and they will pop up not hard to find i found them in about 20 mins work


----------

